# Watch Tv Away From Home



## bob890 (Oct 14, 2010)

I need a way to watch tv on my computer when away from home and any cable outlets, like strem media from my dvr. Slingboxes are too expensive.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Save your pennies, the Slingbox is the thing you appear to need.


----------



## shannon08 (Jul 30, 2008)

Fortunately, you can watch TV on your laptop or any computer if you have a wireless connection. The TV stations will open in a media player or in a Web browser. Best of all, this option allows you to watch TV wirelessly on your laptop for free.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the TV you get over the Internet is very limited, so unless you want to watch a lot of junk TV, or pay for each show, that's not really a practical option.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

what about hulu? OP doesn't state _what_ show they are needing to watch; maybe hulu carries it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Didn't Hulu transition to a paid service?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

not as of last week.......


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Could be an option... I have HBO, so I can actually watch HBO on-line from any location just by logging in. I watched a movie on my last trip on my laptop.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

nice.....didn't even know HBO was streaming yet.........I just read anyhow....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's called HBO-GO.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

thanks for the link.......wasn't even aware that was an option. Betcha my wife will enjoy it........


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Lots of stuff available, useful if you're away and want to watch something other than the three channels in the hotel room.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Hulu will continue to have a free service. The paid service gets you I don't know what because it will still have the commercials.

Between Hulu, Netflix, Boxee and all the other stuff, I can usually find something to watch when I am away from home but usually don't have time to watch TV when I am away from home. Isn't the point of getting away from home to do things that you usually don't do at home.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, if you're paying for stuff like Netflix, then you can obviously use it.


----------



## bob890 (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks now I have alot of things to try


----------

